# Yay *does a little Dance* NEW CHAMPION



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't have a picture from today but one of my tibbies went BOB for a 4t major at the Ocala shows this morning. This is a Howie's granddaughter Heather. She is one of three puppies that was sooooo sick a couple years ago and we broke the bank trying to get them over illness unknown. Breeding SUCKS sometimes  I wasn't on the forum then but I've talked about it once or twice. Her sire is a bright red dog we imported from Scotland and of course like I said Howie is her grandfather.  Good Girl Heather. We'll see what she does in group this afternoon! 

Here she is w/o any hair last year









Now it's Mr. Wonderful's turn to hit the rings in the spring along with my little black and tan tri bitch Jinx (Wonder's sister). Can't wait to show them both in bred by. It's been a long time since I've been able to show my guys. We may even take Wonder herself out and put a GCH on her b/c she is of course the most awesome puppy ever lol  Not biased or anything, that's just the way it is LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY !!! Congratultions! That is something to sing about!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done! It feels so good to get there!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats..that is great.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I was in Ocala today and saw the tibbies. I had my PON bitch and we need a major to finish...alas....we only got a point. sigh....so it goes!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

pap2labc said:


> Congratulations! I was in Ocala today and saw the tibbies. I had my PON bitch and we need a major to finish...alas....we only got a point. sigh....so it goes!


Seee, bummer, to bad I didn't get to go this weekend we may have crossed paths. I love to meet people. Haha. You doing any of the rest of the florida shows at the end of the month. We thought about popping down to Tally, but cant show that weekend, and I'm a member of the Okaloosa Club in Fort Walton, can't show there either though I have to BE there  The people who own Heather's sire in Scotland are judging at the fort walton show and are staying at out house :/ Dannnnngg! 
I may show the in Pensacola though  though I *hate* all the dirt at that show site. It's awful! Might be a good time to bring out the black dog hahaha. 

Heather won't be showing tomorrow, she is coming home. But good luck to YOU.


----------

